#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εργασία >  > > >  >  > Ζήτηση: Digital Engineer in Piraeus

## HRStrategy

Our client an international shipping company is recruiting for a highly niche Data Engineer specializing in designing and programming user interfaces who has exceptional digital skills!  

*The Role*
This role forms part of our Global Sustainability Center based in Athens and will report through the Global Sustainability Manager.
With a strong Engineering background (Electrical, Electronics or similar), you will lead development of user interfaces for Global Sustainability to serve our clients. You will be involved in international projects and collaborate with global colleagues and gain exposure to clients.  
Leading and coordinating the creation of user interfaces for Sustainability solutions that serve clients.  
Creating proposals and recommendations to support user interfaces related solutions.
Initiating and managing joint development projects within Global Sustainability. 

*Qualifications* 
Key skills and attributes for this role are:
Degree qualification in Engineering or related field, or Marine Engineering.
Experience in using Machine Learning, Ai and other data science technologies.
Strong and demonstrable experience with programming languages such as Python (used numpy, pandas, etc.)
Strong knowledge of data architectures and systems – SQL and others for ETL purposes.
Strong knowledge of DevOps, particularly using the Repo and pushing and pulling source code with versioning.
Ability to work with MS Azure cloud tools.
Intermediate C++ and Power Shell scripting skills.
Good skills in using Web APIs and XML.
Experienced in using tools such as MS Power BI, Tableau or other visualization tools.
Knowledge of object-oriented programming and building RestFul APIs for data science modelling.
Display an entrepreneurial mind set and think practical, ‘out of box’ solutions.
Ability to work efficiently and deliver timely in a fast-paced environment.

To apply please send your resume at cv@hrstrategy.gr. For better results, please submit your resume to our company's communication form, indicating position's title at the subject. 
*Hrstrategy Human Resources*: committed to providing the highest level & finest quality of services to our clients. (*******************)

----------

